# African Pygmy hedgehog or a sugar glider?



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

I would like to know the pros and cons of each and your personal experiences and opinions of them .. Which ones are harder to keep? Are hedgehogs really prickly?


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't kept sugar gliders yet - although they sound great in many ways they do have quite an involved diet which I don't currently have time for.

Have you seen the Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum - Portal forums? they can give you a lot of advice on them.

I've got a male hedgehog, not had him long. I don't find him that high maintenance although you do need to clean the wheel frequently and handle daily for a reasonable amount of time. I've used a bonding pouch for that sometimes which works well - cleaning the wheel shouldn't take too long and my guy is in a zoozone2 which is really easy to clean.

Diet isn't too tricky and they do need a heat source in the winter as well. He does huff at me initially and sometimes raises his spikes when alarmed -it doesn't hurt exactly but it can be a little uncomfortable. I had to work up to handling him with my bare hands by using teatowels and things.
He isn't a hedgehog happy to just sit on you, as apparently some are, so handling is more a case of getting him out to explore!

Anyhow there are a good few people keeping both here so should be able to give you a better idea


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

This may sound stupid but how do you handle and play with a hedgehog? Are they cuddly? I have read loads of care sheets but none of them go into detail!! Thank you for answering :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gliders should never be kept singly, either.... Always in at least pairs (trios+ are better). If you're interested in them, join the forum in my siggy and read through all the stickies (and then ask any questions you may have). They aren't the easiest pet to keep (hedgepigs are definitely easier), but can be very rewarding.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Kamaljot said:


> This may sound stupid but how do you handle and play with a hedgehog? Are they cuddly? I have read loads of care sheets but none of them go into detail!! Thank you for answering :2thumb:


Usually when you wake them up they will immediately curl into a deffensive ball, you can pick them up when their balled and the spnes do not hurt that much and then they just come out when they feel happy. And as you handle them more and more they will start to come uot of their ball quicker and eventually they will only eventually ball up when you wake them up. :2thumb:


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm extremely confused now, i dont know which one.. but to be honest I find sugar gliders cuter the hedgies... Glides have no bladder control and their complex diet puts me off.. I'm a noob with exotic mammals.. Also are sugar gliders and pygmy hedgehogs available to rescue with RSPCA and blue cross?


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

I know none of the above doesn't make much sense as I am on my iPhone.. Sorry!


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I don't think that hogs or gliders would be commonly available for rehoming from places such as rspca etc but you never know. Hogs can be re-homed from the National Exotic Hedgehog Rescue, not sure if there is a glider specific rescue though.

From what i gather (having never had a glider) they are both pretty much the opposite i would say, so maybe you should think what is it you want from a pet, then see based on that which will suit what you are looking for more? I would assume gliders are alot more active and to some extent i.e. in terms of diet and behaviour alot more specialised to keep? (Not saying hogs are not specialist - they still have specialist requirements to think about)

Before getting either, would be a good idea also to give a few vets in your area a ring and make sure you have a good one who has dealt with both species before :2thumb:


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for all the help, I remember few years back when pygmy hedges were introduced, they were the must have pets back then costing about £250 now babies are available for less the £100.. I am going of to do some research about the two.. I have to choose between an African grey parrot, Pygmy hedgehog and a sugar glider


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Now that you have mentioned African Grey Parrot, maybe lifespan is something else you might want to think about? African Pygmy Hogs only really have a lifespan of around 3/4 years old, no idea about sugar gliders, but African Greys as far as i am aware live ALOT longer, are you prepared to give an animal with a bigger lifespan a forever home? 

That is what i would ask myself anyway :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kamaljot said:


> Thank you for all the help, I remember few years back when pygmy hedges were introduced, they were the must have pets back then costing about £250 now babies are available for less the £100.. I am going of to do some research about the two.. I have to choose between an African grey parrot, Pygmy hedgehog and 2 sugar gliders


Ive fixed that for you


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

Sugar gliders live for 10-15 years, CAGs easily exceed 60+! And thanks for the correction  I know they are social creatures and NEED to be kept in pairs


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I think you need to research both more carefully before deciding. They are very very different creatures. I have never owned a glider but I suggest joining the sugar glider forum suggested to you by someone else and then join the hedgehog forum. There is no blanket answer to your question as what some owners will see as a down side to a animal another group of owners will see it as a plus.

You also need to look at what level of care you can provide for each as both will require an exotic vet at some point in life (even if its just a check up), both require various cage/viv sizes and different food needs. As well as handling needs, enrichment needs and you have to look at your own life style and pick which suits your lifestyle. For example if you work alot and are not able to handle x amount of time a day you need an exotic that requires less handling than most. ect. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you so much  I will join these forums ASAP btw I just joined this forum to ask this question as you guys have owned either or both and the species specific forums may be slightly bias!!  thanks for all the useful help!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Kamaljot said:


> Thank you so much  I will join these forums ASAP btw I just joined this forum to ask this question as you guys have owned either or both and the species specific forums may be slightly bias!!  thanks for all the useful help!


You could join both and put "What's the down sides to owning hedgehogs" on the hedgehog forum and "What's the down sides to owning sugar gliders" on the other. 

Then compare notes between the two. Look into many things like housing needs, vet needs and social time needed then decide which suits you. Its not easy picking the right animal if your hearts saying 1 and your head another.

Go with your head. I want a micro pig....monkey, fox and skunk but sadly these animals are not suited with my life style and I cant provide currently the type of care/environment they need so maybe in a few years I will be able to but until then I will admire from afar. If that makes sense.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The glider forum I pointed you towards is full of very knowledgeable glider keepers that will tell you straight. There's even thread already stating the possible downsides of glider ownership.


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

I read the following thread stating all the down sides of the ownership of sugar gliders so you think you got the time and patience?!


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

emmamalakian said:


> Go with your head. I want a micro pig...


I have one, he's awesome fun. Still only little, but a great pet. Big commitment, but he's so worth it. 

I have nothing to add to the thread, sorry. just reading it as i fancy suggies at a later date, but a long way off from that at the moment.


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

This site makes sugar glider such easy pets to take care off : http://www.sugargliderinfo.org/questions.php


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

The big point of contention with sugar gliders is diet - not going to get into all the rows, but regardless of the rights and wrongs of prepared diets, hardly any are available in the UK anyway, so it's something of a moot point.

Once you've understood how to choose their fruit and veg combinations (bearing in mind the CA ratios), it's not rocket science - it just takes some forethought, that's all.

Oh, another thing to consider before you choose - when are you going to be around to spend time with your pet/s?

An African Grey Parrot is going to want daytime company primarily. If he's alone all day, he'll probably get very lonely/depressed.

Sugar Gliders and Hedgehogs will be waking up in the evening, but through the night will be okay without you (as your Suggies will have each other and hedgies aren't bothered about company in the same way).

So if you're at work, school or college all day I'd have thought the parrot wouldn't be a good plan - unless he'll have some other birdie chums. If you're relying on someone else in the house to be company, he'll probably become more attached to them rather than you.

Personally I'd go with the suggies, but that's because I'm looking to get them myself at some point!


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

To be honest I didn't want an African grey, I wanted a ring neck or a Quaker as greys are to much to handle for a noob, the grey was my dads idea. I am still literally torn between a glider and a hedgehog.. Hedgehogs are cheaper over all but gliders are more fulfilling as pets..


----------



## Kamaljot (Oct 17, 2011)

Also how much does it cost to get a sugar glider neutered?


----------

